# Home made trailer dolly



## 3shorts (Jul 9, 2012)

looking to make a dolly for rough ground use.


----------



## Butthead (Jul 11, 2012)

I use the Harbor Freight one to pull my trailer over rough gravel and through my wasteland of a backyard. I think I paid $40 for it with a coupon.
https://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-trailer-dolly-37510.html


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 18, 2012)

Take a $40 one from HF and put some 28" BF Goodrich all terrain radial T/A's on it! That'll tow your boat!!!


----------

